# Questions about TX Registration/Title Status



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

As our Dallas members should know... Texas has (as far as I'm aware) two classifications for vehicle registration types - Gas and Diesel.

What are the steps/forms/institutions I must work with to get the truck registered as an EV when the time comes? I don't want to pay full inspection price for an emissions test just to have the test fail because the spark plug inductive pickup can't detect engine RPMs and the tailpipe sniffer can't find the exhaust outlet. 

I know it's been done, I've googled like crazy for more info, I know it was discussed years ago on the EVDL, but I just can't find the info now. 

I know we must have alternative fuel types for the registration, since there are so many CNG/LPG vehicles in the state. 

I'd love it if I could just go in and do the "lights/stops/honks" safety check for $12 or whatever the non-emissions counties have rather than have to pay the $45 or whatever for the emissions counties when I will have zero emissions.

(And I will... I'm on Green Mountain's Wind/Solar/Hydro plan.)


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I asked at the title office the other day when I was there getting the title transferred on the S10- the lady said as far as the title and registration goes, they don't care what fuel it has (or lack thereof) and that there must be another way to handle the inspection w/o emissions testing. She suggested that I go look at all the same websites that were not helpful to me in the first place.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

At our website, you'll find the email/phone number for the club president. He currently has 2 EV's registered in Texas, in the Dallas Metroplex which requires emission testing. He could clue you in on how this was eliminated.

www.nteaa.org


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool. I'll probably just come to the meeting next weekend, now that I have more info about it. There ought to be a few guys there that can answer those questions, I'm sure. I read in one of your other posts that the dallas group mostly uses a yahoo mailing list... i just don't care for mailing lists anymore, because with a forum I can easily skip messages I'm not interested in without having to download them and have them clutter my inbox first. 

BTW, I have the ability to host a forum specifically for the club, if that's of any interest.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

TX_Dj said:


> Cool. I'll probably just come to the meeting next weekend, now that I have more info about it. There ought to be a few guys there that can answer those questions, I'm sure. I read in one of your other posts that the dallas group mostly uses a yahoo mailing list... i just don't care for mailing lists anymore, because with a forum I can easily skip messages I'm not interested in without having to download them and have them clutter my inbox first.
> 
> BTW, I have the ability to host a forum specifically for the club, if that's of any interest.


Hope to see ya this coming Saturday. I'll introduce you to the current WebMaster, who's made our main page, along with the gentleman who's hosting the site on his server. I've tried to get people to switch away from Yahoo Groups, but the Ol'timers don't want to it seems. To me the Yahoo Group is almost as antiquated as the EVDL list sometimes. That list is so outdated, it's pitiful. I'm pretty sure, the DIYElectricCar forum has surpassed it's number of subscribers already, and it's barely over 6 months old. The EVDL list has been there for a LONG time.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

TexomaEV said:


> Hope to see ya this coming Saturday. I'll introduce you to the current WebMaster, who's made our main page, along with the gentleman who's hosting the site on his server. I've tried to get people to switch away from Yahoo Groups, but the Ol'timers don't want to it seems. To me the Yahoo Group is almost as antiquated as the EVDL list sometimes. That list is so outdated, it's pitiful. I'm pretty sure, the DIYElectricCar forum has surpassed it's number of subscribers already, and it's barely over 6 months old. The EVDL list has been there for a LONG time.


I used to be quite active on the EVDL years ago, in the 97-99 time frame. I didn't mind mailing lists so much back then, but these days I have far more email to sort through than back then.

I'll see if I can make it this coming Saturday, but somehow suspect I will make use of the time to keep working on the truck. All depends on how far along I get in the week. Want to get done with all the body work before it starts getting cool out.


----------



## jbrecher (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to go to a couple of places to find one to do the inspection. They just put in the code for it and only charged $13.95 for it as it is just a safety check. The registration folks don't care what it is for fuel.
You're not that far from me so when the time comes I can tell you where to go. It's at Miller and Garland Rd.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

jbrecher said:


> I had to go to a couple of places to find one to do the inspection. They just put in the code for it and only charged $13.95 for it as it is just a safety check. The registration folks don't care what it is for fuel.
> You're not that far from me so when the time comes I can tell you where to go. It's at Miller and Garland Rd.


Good to know, John. Thanks for the advice. I'll remember to look back at this or contact you for more info when the time comes. Very happy to know it's not as involved as other states.

Is it the standard honk/stop/light inspection, or do they check the vehicle weights and conversion components as well?


----------

